# A clipless brass pen



## sanyalsoumitra (Jul 1, 2015)

Back after many months as  I could not connect using the ships internet.

I made one brass pen on the ship. Some photos here. Hope you like it.:laugh:


----------



## ttm7 (Jul 1, 2015)

a fine bit of work,


----------



## thewishman (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nice pen. The hooded nib looks good.


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Jul 2, 2015)

I am very happy that some of you had liked the brass pen. I had also made a similar design pen in black industrial ebonite and brass. Here are the photos.


----------

